# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Թուրքիա 2:0 Հայաստան

## Zidane

Ձեր կարծիքով որն  էր  պարտության հիմնական պատճառը ?

----------


## Լեո

> Ձեր կարծիքով որն  էր  պարտության հիմնական պատճառը ?


Թուրքիան ունի աշխարհի մասշտաբով ուժեղ հավաքական, Հայաստանն ունի «բլած» հավաքական պայթած ղեկավարությամբ՝ չհաշված այլ թերությունները:

----------

Ambrosine (15.10.2009), Amourchik (16.10.2009), davidus (15.10.2009), Elmo (16.10.2009), h.s. (15.10.2009), Kuk (16.10.2009), masivec (15.10.2009), REAL_ist (15.10.2009), Ribelle (16.10.2009), snow (16.10.2009), VisTolog (15.10.2009), Արծիվ (15.10.2009), Հայկօ (15.10.2009), Հենո (16.10.2009), Տրիբուն (16.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Թուրքիան ունի աշխարհի մասշտաբով ուժեղ հավաքական, Հայաստանն ունի «բլած» հավաքական պայթած ղեկավարությամբ՝ չհաշված այլ թերությունները:


Այլ թերությունների մեջ առաջինը մեր «բլած» մարզիչնա:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.10.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ձեր կարծիքով որն  էր  պարտության հիմնական պատճառը ?


Այն որ շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա թուրքական և հայկական ֆուտբոլի միջև:

----------


## Շինարար

Թուրքերը, որ եկան Երևան, մենք իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ չսուլեցինք, իրանց վրա քարեր չշպրտեցինք… ԴԵ, իրենք վայրենի են, մենք էլ հայ քրիստոնյա… Հիմա, ֆուտբոլ է, կրվել ենք… Դրանց այնքան բան ենք կրվել, ամոթ է ասել, մեր պատմությունը, մեր անցյալը, մեր տունն ենք կրվել, հիմա ֆուտբոլ… Գիտես… Այսքանից հետո ֆուտբոլս գիտեր… Մի անեկդոտ կա.
Էս մի մարդ պատմում ա, մեկի հետ կռվել ա, հիմա էլ պատմում ա.
-Մեր քրֆեց, ձեն չհանեցի, հեր քրֆեց, ձեն չհանեց, բայց որ ասավ՝ այ անասուն, էլ չդիմացա…

----------

javaharut (15.10.2009), VisTolog (15.10.2009), Yellow Raven (16.10.2009), Արծիվ (15.10.2009), Հարդ (15.10.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ձեր կարծիքով որն  էր  պարտության հիմնական պատճառը ?


Դուխի պակասը :Sad:

----------

Շինարար (16.10.2009), Տրիբուն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Այլ թերությունների մեջ առաջինը մեր «բլած» մարզիչնա:


Իբր եթե Կառլո Անչելոտին  լինի հավքականի մարզիչը, խաղացողները գնդակ կանգնեցնել կամ  գոնե մինչև մի 10 մետր ճիշտ  փոխանցում աննել կսովորե՞ն: Է, h.s., չէ... 
Այսպիսի հավաքականի դեպքում մարզիչը կարող է մսուրից էլ մի երեխա լինի` յնա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Նայում էի ու հասկանում, որ մազոխիզմով եմ զբաղված:

Հիշում եմ, երբ դպրոցական ժամանակ մեր բակում թիմ էինք կազմել, փորձում էինք մեր տուգանային հրապարակից գնդակը հեռացնելուց այնպես հեռացնենք, որ մեր խաղացողին հասնի, այլ ոչ թե մի պատահական ուղղությամբ: Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղացողները այդ "մաստեր կլասս"-ին  :Smile:  դեռ չեն հասել:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Թուրքերը, որ եկան Երևան, մենք իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ չսուլեցինք, իրանց վրա քարեր չշպրտեցինք… ԴԵ, իրենք վայրենի են, մենք էլ հայ քրիստոնյա… Հիմա, ֆուտբոլ է, կրվել ենք… Դրանց այնքան բան ենք կրվել, ամոթ է ասել, մեր պատմությունը, մեր անցյալը, մեր տունն ենք կրվել, հիմա ֆուտբոլ… Գիտես… Այսքանից հետո ֆուտբոլս գիտեր… Մի անեկդոտ կա.
> Էս մի մարդ պատմում ա, մեկի հետ կռվել ա, հիմա էլ պատմում ա.
> -Մեր քրֆեց, ձեն չհանեցի, հեր քրֆեց, ձեն չհանեց, բայց որ ասավ՝ այ անասուն, էլ չդիմացա…


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել Վանաձորցի ջան որ հետ ես նայում մարդու լացն է գալիս: Բայց եկեք այս թեման քաղաքականության չվերածենք թե չէ գիտես որ սկսեցինք էլ վերջ չի ունենա:

----------


## h.s.

> Իբր եթե Կառլո Անչելոտին  լինի հավքականի մարզիչը, խաղացողները գնդակ կանգնեցնել կամ  գոնե մինչև մի 10 մետր ճիշտ  փոխանցում աննել կսովորե՞ն: Է, h.s., չէ... 
> Այսպիսի հավաքականի դեպքում մարզիչը կարող է մսուրից էլ մի երեխա լինի` յնա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Նայում էի ու հասկանում, որ մազոխիզմով եմ զբաղված:
> 
> Հիշում եմ, երբ դպրոցական ժամանակ մեր բակում թիմ էինք կազմել, փորձում էինք մեր տուգանային հրապարակից գնդակը հեռացնելուց այնպես հեռացնենք, որ մեր խաղացողին հասնի, այլ ոչ թե մի պատահական ուղղությամբ: Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղացողները այդ "մաստեր կլասս"-ին  դեռ չեն հասել:


Մարզչից ահագին բանա կախված: Կարմիր ստանալուց հետո, մերոնք մի քանի վտանգավոր պահեր ստեղծեցին: Իսկ ընդմիջումից հետո, էլ բաց տեղեր չկային: Դա հենց նրանց մարզչի շնորհիվ էր: Եթե մարզիչը կոնկրետ չասի թե ով ոնց պիտի գործի, էտ արդեն դառնումա քուչի ֆուտբոլ: Թուրքերը 10 հոգով պրեսինգ էին անում մեր խաղադաշտում :Xeloq: : Մերոնք չէին կարում օգտագործեին թվային առավելությունը:

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Մերոնք չէին կարում օգտագործեին թվային առավելությունը:


 Ախր մերոնք գնդակ չէին կարում կանգնացնեին: Սենց խաղալով, եթե բոլոր 16 հոգով էլ դուրս գան դժվար կարողանան թվային առավելություն օգտագործեն: Մեր ֆուտբոլիստները չեն կարում օգտվեն այն փաստից, որ գնդակն իրենց մոտ ա, էլ ի՞նչ թվային առավելություն:  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ձեր կարծիքով որն  էր  պարտության հիմնական պատճառը ?


Հաշվի առնելով խաղը (համենայն դեպս մինչև երկրորդ գոլը, որից հետո հեռուստացույցն անջատեցի)` ես հարցն այլ կերպ կդնեի: Ո՞րն էր այդպիսի փոքր հաշվով պարտության պատճառը: Իմ կարծիքով դա դիտավորյալ արվեց, որպեսզի հայերի մոտ հակաթուրքական տրամադրությունները չսրվեն:

----------


## Askalaf

Պատճառը միմիայն մեր հավաքականի «անգրագետ» ու իմպոտենտ վազվզոցն էր։
Մեկ էլ մի բան պատմեմ։
Հիշում եմ մի քանի տարի առաջ բարեկամիս տղան, ով փոքր հասակից այնքան էր տարված ֆուտբոլով, որ ցանկացած նրան ճանաչող համոզված էր, որ նա մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է դառնալու։ 
Նրան նկատել էր նաև մարզիչը և արտակարգ արագության ու ճկունության ու էլի ... հատկությունների համար նշանակել էր տվյալ մանկապատանեկան թիմի կենտրոնական հարձակվող։ Դրանից այդ երեխան շատ ավելի էր ոգևորվել և ավելի եռանդով էր մասնակցում պարապմունքներին։ 
Որոշ ժամանակ բացակայեցի ՀՀ–ից ու նրան չտեսա, երբ վերադարձա ու հանդիպեցի նրանց ընտանիքին, իմացա որ տղան այլևս չի գնում պարապմունքների։ 
Իսկ երբ պատճառը իմացա, ցնցված էի։ 
Պարզվում է, որ նրանց գյուղի «հարուստի տղան» նույնպես ուզում է ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու տեսնելով թե թիմի խաղացողները ոնց են բալետ անում բարեկամիս տղային ու թե ոնց է նրա խփած գոլերի շնորհիվ նրանց թիմը ճանաչում ստանում, ուզում է ինքը դառնալ կենտրոնական հարձակվող, չնայած որ իսկի 100 մետր առանց հոգնելու չի կարող վազել։ Ու ի՞նչ եք կարծում։
Այո, ճիշտ եք, հարուստի տղան այժմ տվյալ թիմի կենտրոնական հարձակվողն է, իսկ նրա մեծահարուստ հայրը թիմի հովանավորն է, դե իսկ բարեկամիս հիասթափված տղան էլ թողել է ֆուտբոլը ու հոր հետ բանվորություն է անում։
Ահա այսպիսին է մեր ֆուտբոլի պատմությունը։

----------

Amourchik (16.10.2009), Chilly (16.10.2009), h.s. (16.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.10.2009), One_Way_Ticket (16.10.2009), REAL_ist (16.10.2009), Yellow Raven (16.10.2009), Արծիվ (29.10.2009), Հենո (16.10.2009), Տրիբուն (16.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուխի պակասը


Ապեր համ էլ թասիբ չունեն, լուրջ եմ ասում անթասիբ են: Որ կրվում են, հեչ տնգլներին չի, մենակ մենք ենք տառապում:

----------

Morpheus_NS (16.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այլ թերությունների մեջ առաջինը մեր «բլած» մարզիչնա:


Պայթած ֆեդերացիայի պայթած նահագահը:

----------

Ambrosine (16.10.2009), Kuk (16.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.10.2009), murmushka (16.10.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իբր եթե Կառլո Անչելոտին  լինի հավքականի մարզիչը, խաղացողները գնդակ կանգնեցնել կամ  գոնե մինչև մի 10 մետր ճիշտ  փոխանցում աննել կսովորե՞ն: Է, h.s., չէ... 
> Այսպիսի հավաքականի դեպքում մարզիչը կարող է մսուրից էլ մի երեխա լինի` յնա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Նայում էի ու հասկանում, որ մազոխիզմով եմ զբաղված:
> 
> Հիշում եմ, երբ դպրոցական ժամանակ մեր բակում թիմ էինք կազմել, փորձում էինք մեր տուգանային հրապարակից գնդակը հեռացնելուց այնպես հեռացնենք, որ մեր խաղացողին հասնի, այլ ոչ թե մի պատահական ուղղությամբ: Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղացողները այդ "մաստեր կլասս"-ին  դեռ չեն հասել:


Ընդամենը մի տարի առաջ Պորտերֆիլդի գլխավորությամբ մեր հավաքականը նորմալ խաղ էր խաղում: Մարզիչից շաաաաաաաաատ բան ա կախված:

----------

h.s. (16.10.2009)

----------


## Թիթիզ

էդ  ինչ  խաղ էր որ, Ռուսաստանի  խաղը  պիտի  նայեիք, այ  խաղը  դա է

----------

Kuk (16.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> էդ  ինչ  խաղ էր որ, Ռուսաստանի  խաղը  պիտի  նայեիք, այ  խաղը  դա է


հենա այդպես որ լիներ՝ Պորտուգալիա Մալթա կնայեինք, ավելի լավ խաղ էր կամ էլ Իսպանիա Բոսնիա դա էլ չեմ ասում, որ Իսպանիան 5-2 ջախջախել ա Բոսնիային, ով ի դեպ 2 -րդ տեղում էր ու ի դեպ Իսպանիայի հիմնական կազմի 5-6 ֆուտբոլիստ չկար, հիմա այսքանից հետո մեկն ու մեկը տեսնես կասկածում ա, որ Իսպանիան մեզ այն խաղը ուղակի նվիրեց, մարդիկ կան մինչև հիմա ասում են, տեսա՞ք ինչ արեցինք Իպանացիներին :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 
հա շատ շեղվեցի, Ռուսաստան Ադրբեջան լավ  խաղ չէր :Think:

----------


## Legolas

> հենա այդպես որ լիներ՝ Պորտուգալիա Մալթա կնայեինք, ավելի լավ խաղ էր կամ էլ Իսպանիա Բոսնիա դա էլ չեմ ասում, որ Իսպանիան 5-2 ջախջախել ա Բոսնիային, ով ի դեպ 2 -րդ տեղում էր ու ի դեպ Իսպանիայի հիմնական կազմի 5-6 ֆուտբոլիստ չկար, հիմա այսքանից հետո մեկն ու մեկը տեսնես կասկածում ա, որ Իսպանիան մեզ այն խաղը ուղակի նվիրեց, մարդիկ կան մինչև հիմա ասում են, տեսա՞ք ինչ արեցինք Իպանացիներին
> հա շատ շեղվեցի, Ռուսաստան Ադրբեջան լավ  խաղ չէր


հա իրանց կարելի ա նվիրեն, ուրիշ մարդ չեն :LOL: 
Ռուսաստանի խաղն էլ`ռուսները հիմա լավ կատաղած են դրանց վրա, միօր կասեն :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## tigrr

Ռուսները թող գոնե կարողանային նորմալ պենալ խփեին խաղից հետո կատաղելու փոխարեն :Smile: , իսկ նեմեցը մինչև չփոխվի ոչ մի նորմալ ֆուտբոլ չէնք ունենա

----------


## gafff

Ես ամաչում եմ ... ամաչում եմ երբ մեր յանի նախագահը ժպտում ու ձերքա մեկնում... Մնացած ամեն ինչ տենց էլ պետքա լիներ...

----------


## Vahagn_IV

> Ո՞րն էր այդպիսի փոքր հաշվով պարտության պատճառը: Իմ կարծիքով դա դիտավորյալ արվեց, որպեսզի հայերի մոտ հակաթուրքական տրամադրությունները չսրվեն:


Աաաաաաաաաա.... Մեռա....  :LOL: 
Խաղից առաջ թուրքերին ասել են. "Տղերք ջան, նրանքել են մարդ ու ուտել են ուզում, դրա համար էլ նեմեց են դառել: Բայց, որ խոշոր հաշվով կրեք նեմեցուհի կդառնան:"
Լավն էր:  :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մերոնք չէին կարում օգտագործեին թվային առավելությունը:





> Ախր մերոնք գնդակ չէին կարում կանգնացնեին: Սենց խաղալով, եթե բոլոր 16 հոգով էլ դուրս գան դժվար կարողանան թվային առավելություն օգտագործեն:


Մեր ֆուտբոլիստները դեռ 21-րդ դար չեն մտել, որ թվային լինի, մերոնցը դեռեւս հնադարյան անալոգային սիստեմով ա:  :LOL:

----------


## AMzone

1-պատճառը, ֆուտբոլիստները բարձրակարգ չեն.
իսկ դրա համար պետք է բարձրակարգ մարզիչ, լավ վարձատրել ֆուտբոլիստներին, որ ֆուտբոլիստը ֆուտբոլին երկրորդ մասնագիտություն որպես չնայի.

----------

Արծիվ (29.10.2009)

----------


## Tig

> 1-պատճառը, ֆուտբոլիստները բարձրակարգ չեն.
> իսկ դրա համար պետք է բարձրակարգ մարզիչ, լավ վարձատրել ֆուտբոլիստներին, որ ֆուտբոլիստը ֆուտբոլին երկրորդ մասնագիտություն որպես չնայի.


Էսօր ֆուտբոլիստներին վատ չեն վարձատրում: Մարզիչներն էլ վատը չեն, հիմնականում արտասահմանից են կանչում /գուցե հենց սա է սխալը/, ուղղակի մեր մոտ թիմային խաղը չի ստացում… Ամեն մեկս մեր մտքում՝ ես եմ, ես եմ թիզուկես եմ… Ուզում ենք ԵՍը առաջինը լինի, ոչ թե ՄԵՆՔը…

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Էտ ստերեոտիպա, թե իբր մերոնք չեն կարում գնդակ կանգնեցնեն 2մետրի վրա պաս տան և այլն:
Թուրքերի հետ կլասի տարբերություն կա, բայց ոչ սարի ու ձորի :
Օրինակ Արզումանյանը կլասով թուրքերի կենտրոնական պաշտպաններին չի զիջում, էլ չեմ ասում Հենոյի մասին:

Կոնկրետ խաղում իրավիճակը բարդանում էր նրանով, որ ընդամենը 4օր առաջ մերոնք խաղացել էին իսպանացիների հետ:
Թուրքերն էլ էին խաղացել, բայց այ ստեղ զգում ենք հիմնական տարբերությունը:
Թուրքիան սարի պես կանգնածա իր ազգային հավաքականի մեջքին, թանկարժեք վիտամիններ, բժիշկներ ու պրոբլեմ չկա :

 Իսկ մեր երկիրը նախագահի գլխավորությամբ ֆուտբոլի մասին հիշումա մենակ թուրքերի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Պատճառը միմիայն մեր հավաքականի «անգրագետ» ու իմպոտենտ վազվզոցն էր։
> Մեկ էլ մի բան պատմեմ։
> Հիշում եմ մի քանի տարի առաջ բարեկամիս տղան, ով փոքր հասակից այնքան էր տարված ֆուտբոլով, որ ցանկացած նրան ճանաչող համոզված էր, որ նա մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ է դառնալու։ 
> Նրան նկատել էր նաև մարզիչը և արտակարգ արագության ու ճկունության ու էլի ... հատկությունների համար նշանակել էր տվյալ մանկապատանեկան թիմի կենտրոնական հարձակվող։ Դրանից այդ երեխան շատ ավելի էր ոգևորվել և ավելի եռանդով էր մասնակցում պարապմունքներին։ 
> Որոշ ժամանակ բացակայեցի ՀՀ–ից ու նրան չտեսա, երբ վերադարձա ու հանդիպեցի նրանց ընտանիքին, իմացա որ տղան այլևս չի գնում պարապմունքների։ 
> Իսկ երբ պատճառը իմացա, ցնցված էի։ 
> Պարզվում է, որ նրանց գյուղի «հարուստի տղան» նույնպես ուզում է ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու տեսնելով թե թիմի խաղացողները ոնց են բալետ անում բարեկամիս տղային ու թե ոնց է նրա խփած գոլերի շնորհիվ նրանց թիմը ճանաչում ստանում, ուզում է ինքը դառնալ կենտրոնական հարձակվող, չնայած որ իսկի 100 մետր առանց հոգնելու չի կարող վազել։ Ու ի՞նչ եք կարծում։
> Այո, ճիշտ եք, հարուստի տղան այժմ տվյալ թիմի կենտրոնական հարձակվողն է, իսկ նրա մեծահարուստ հայրը թիմի հովանավորն է, դե իսկ բարեկամիս հիասթափված տղան էլ թողել է ֆուտբոլը ու հոր հետ բանվորություն է անում։
> Ահա այսպիսին է մեր ֆուտբոլի պատմությունը։


Մեկա իրանից ֆուտբոլիստ դուրս չէր գա:
Բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալու համար պետքա առաջին հերթին երկաթյա կամք, նպատակասլացություն:
Եթե առաջին իսկ անարդարությունից հիասթափվելա ուրեմն իրա տեղը բանվորություննա:

Ես նմանատիպ դեպք գիտեմ:
Մի հատ հարուստի տղայի ընդունել են թիմ, հարուստը թիմին հովանավորումա, տղային մեկ-մեկ խաղացնում են, որ պապան չնեղենան:

Երխաներն էլ դրանից հեչ չեն նեղվում, պարապմունքների ծամանակ հավեսով չլում են, խաղերի ժամանակ էլ դե տղայա թող մեկ մեկ խաղա, որ նոր ֆորմա ու գնդակներ ստանանք:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> հենա այդպես որ լիներ՝ Պորտուգալիա Մալթա կնայեինք, ավելի լավ խաղ էր կամ էլ Իսպանիա Բոսնիա դա էլ չեմ ասում, որ Իսպանիան 5-2 ջախջախել ա Բոսնիային, ով ի դեպ 2 -րդ տեղում էր ու ի դեպ Իսպանիայի հիմնական կազմի 5-6 ֆուտբոլիստ չկար, հիմա այսքանից հետո մեկն ու մեկը տեսնես կասկածում ա, որ Իսպանիան մեզ այն խաղը ուղակի նվիրեց, մարդիկ կան մինչև հիմա ասում են, տեսա՞ք ինչ արեցինք Իպանացիներին
> հա շատ շեղվեցի, Ռուսաստան Ադրբեջան լավ  խաղ չէր


Չէ ուղղակի իմանանք, որպես ինչ նվիրեց: Իսպանացիք, ոչ բարեկամ են ոչ էլ հարևան:
Մեկ էլ Բոսնիան ստեղ ինչ կապ ուներ?
Ամեն խաղը իրա տրամաբանութնունը ունի: Օրինակ միգուցե Բոսնիան փորձելա Իսպանիայի հետ բաց հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ խաղա ու փորձը փորձանքա դարձել:

----------

